# Twins Talk.



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Heard a report today that said the Twins were interested in free agent "catcher" ( can you say DH) Mike Piazza (sp?). Good, bad, or indifferent??? What do you think. I guess the bat couldn't hurt them!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From this morning's Strb.....

They have contacted Mike Piazza and from his agent he is willing to listen to Minnesota.Also we are interested in Tony Graffinino and could give him a shot at everyday 2nd base.Also Nomar,Rondell White, and Mueller of course.

Ryan also said the Twins have pitchers to trade....could get some better players than those listed above.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins starting rotation.....2006

Lets assume that the five starters will be Santana, Radke, Silva, Baker, and Liriano. Trade Loshe,don't resign Mays.....

The rotation order, In my humble opinion, should be as follows:

1. Santana - no brainer, moving right along.....

2. Silva - Consistent, strong, fiercesome. I just wish he could develop something off-speed to generate more K's. He can spot the ball wherever he wants, has hit 95 on the gun before. Cmon Carlos, lets see at least 130 ks out of you.

3. Radke - Im tepted to drop him lower but he has given too much to the organization to be a 4th or 5th starter, especially when he can still play.

4. Liriano - Some may place him 5th, but I dont see the benefit of pitching him and Santana back to back. Way too similar in style, although he has a helluva long way to go to be considered next to Johan.

5. Baker - Thank God we no longer have to go through the excruciating torment of watching Joe Mays get knocked around like a hooker at a high school party. Baker could be a strong component at the bottom of the rotation, and an excellent catalyst and change of pace leading up to Santana.

Bottom line, there arent any more guranteed loses at the bottom of the Twins rotation. In 04; we had Muhlholland, 05 was Mays.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I just pray they don't resign mays. I can't take another season of him


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Draker16 said:


> I just pray they don't resign mays. I can't take another season of him


Ditto.

PIazza as a backup or what?? DH Mauer catch Piazza? and vice versa..


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

No they should take mauer and NOT catch him. The twins are going shorten one of the greatest homegrown players careers by 5 or 6 years if they catch him his whole career. Most of the time catchers make good 3rd basemen, why not try him there. If that doesn't work out try the outfield. They need to find another spot for him, i don't care how good he is defensively his bat is something special. Catch redmond if need be, go out and get some defensive catcher, just get mauer outta there!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like baker might be gone. I saw his name in several trade possiblities and looks like no more mike lowell trade possiblities. Look like the biggest possiblity of a trde is Scott Baker and Loshe for Hank Blalock. I think i would take that one.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

For Blalock I would rather see Loshe/Romero , its just so hard to give up young pitching and we have enough arms to let Romero go. But honestly, even throwing baker in on that deal I am still happy. We have some giant holes to fill in our infield and we have the trade bait to fill them. Blalock is a GIANT improvement at 3rd base and I think he is fairly cheap (2005 salary of $850,000).

The Twins NEED bats worse than ever as both the ChiSox and the Indians have put together great arms and bats. In addition to Blalock, we need a 2nd baseman who can produce. This still leaves SS, but it is simply harder to find power numbers out of that position. And for second base...MANTU MANTU MANTU MANTU! He is the twins second baseman in smalls' pie in the sky world.

I just don't see Piazza on a Twinkie salary, especially to be a full time DH. Mauer is for now a catcher...get used to it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Talk of Nomar being the new third base prospect........I don't know if I like that or not. I would rather see Blalock there than nomar.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The twins got Castillo from the Marlins for two pitching pospects bowyer and tyler. Good step in the right direction for the franchise, a big bat and some more help in the infield still needs to be added however. With the emergence of cleveland/chicago and how they've been able to sustain pitching while adding bats is going to be a large obstacle for the twinks if they plan on getting back atop the Central.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah big addition with castillo :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow Thomas in a Twins uni? Maybe he could be Minnesotas version of the Ortiz sp? trade. He is a head case at times though!!

DALLAS - A 6-5, 270-pound free agent appeared at the Wyndam Anatole on Tuesday and walked into the Twins suite for a meeting.

The visit was enough to encourage the Twins to take a hard look at slugger Frank (Big Hurt) Thomas as a possible solution to their run-production problems. After meeting with Thomas and his agent, Arn Tellem, the Twins will look over Thomas' medical records before continuing negotiations.

If they like what they see -- Thomas is recovering from a surgically repaired broken left ankle that limited him to 34 games last season -- the club will enter the bidding for the two-time MVP and five-time All-Star.

"We know we need offense, and Big Frank has done a lot of damage in this game," Twins manager Ron Gardenhire said. "If he's healthy, he can help anybody, and that's the issue. That's what you look at -- if a guy is healthy enough to help you out."

Thomas, 37, has played in only 108 games over the past two seasons for the Chicago White Sox because of injuries but had 30 homers and 75 RBI during that period. Last season, he hit .219 in 34 games with 12 homers and 26 RBI. The career numbers are impressive: a .307 batting average, 448 homers and a .427 on-base percentage.

If healthy, the Twins say they believe Thomas could boost the middle of the order.

"I'm just going to find the right situation and a winning situation," Thomas told the Chicago Tribune on Tuesday. "That's important to me."

Thomas appears to have incentive to remain in the AL Central, so he can face the White Sox, the team he has played for 16 seasons before the club bought out his contract after they won the World Series in October. By signing with the Twins, he would be relatively close to his home in the Chicago area.

"I'm not going to get into that because of the speculation about Minnesota," Thomas told the Tribune. "We'll see how things work out. I don't know what's going to happen. But there are a lot of teams interested, and we'll see how it works out."

It's unclear how much money it will take to land the Big Hurt. His health obviously plays a role in it. Thomas lost weight during the season and might drop some more to take pressure off the ankle. An incentive-laden deal could be the ticket.

The Twins' interest in Thomas has raised eyebrows down Interstate Hwy. 94, where the White Sox traded for Jim Thome to be their designated hitter next season. White Sox manager Ozzie Guillen was asked about the possibility of facing Thomas 19 times next season.

"It's going to be weird," Guillen said. "Frank Thomas is the best player, I think, who ever played for the White Sox. That situation is not comfortable but that is part of the game. That's something you have to deal with, and it is going to be weird seeing him in another uniform. Hopefully he goes to the National League so we don't see him.

"When Frank is healthy, he will help people to win games. I know he will show up in spring training ready to go."

Tellem also represents free agent Nomar Garciaparra, and Twins general manager Terry Ryan confirmed Tuesday that the club still is interested in Garciaparra as a third baseman. Garciaparra, a five-time All-Star, batted .283 with nine homers and 30 RBI last season for the Cubs in a season limited to 62 games because of injuries. Several teams also are interested in Garciaparra in a variety of positions.

"We have some interest because he is a free agent," Ryan said.

Ryan is optimistic he will find a third baseman and a designated hitter, either through a trade or free agency. But it might not come until after the winter meetings. He was expected to meet with the Texas Rangers late Tuesday night, perhaps to revisit talks about third baseman Hank Blalock. He spoke with the agents for outfielder-DH Rondell White. The club also had contact with the agent for DH-catcher Mike Piazza.

Baltimore has expressed interest in righthander Kyle Lohse, but the Orioles might not have the hitter the Twins need and would have to bring in a third team to make it work. The Twins have had a conversation with the Red Sox about third baseman Mike Lowell, but talks ended when the Red Sox asked for Juan Rincon.

Several teams continue to inquire about Torii Hunter, but the Twins insist that they are not looking to trade him.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW i didn't see this Frank Thomas thing coming at all. I guess i wouldn't mind seeing someone that could actually hit 30 plus homeruns in a twins uniform even though i have never liked Frank Thomas because he is so injury prone, but will see what happens with all of this. Thanks for the update Bob.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You think Frank Thomas wouldn't like to stick it to the White Sox.....That probably would be one of his best attributes in a twins uniform!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

we got tony bautista yay....... :-?


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Bautista is an average addition to the club. Blalock would have been huge and maybe they can still make a move but I dont see it.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think blalock would be questionable too, but besides him who do they get? I think thome would have been a great addition, but now he plays for the division rivals. I don't think the white sox are as loaded as everyone thinks though. If you look at last year every single one of those starters in the field and pitchingwise, had a career year in some important category. Do i think the twins are going to take the reins from the white sox again? I can't say yes, but i do not think the white sox are as unbeatable team that they are made out to be.

I think if the twins do not score runs this year we may not see a team that will be even close to .500 for a long time. Alot of our marquee players are going to be trade bait, if something doesn't happen this year.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Twins signed Rondell White for their DH spot. :-?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yay........... :roll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Why are they wasting money on these has beens instead of throwing it at Blalock? :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They can't throw money at Blalock....he isn't a free agent.Texas wants more than the Twins are willing to give up for a player that according to his stats,only hits in Arlington.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

what was jones main reason for leaving minnesota, i haven't seen a quote or a reason from him.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

never mind i just found this one from the twins website

"Other teams are willing to make longer commitments to Jacque, and that's what he was looking for."


----------

